# Discovery Cove (DUW)



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 9, 2012)

*Discovery Cove in Orlando, Florida*

This was back in 2007. My sister and I went down after I graduated college and decided to give this a whirl. Definitely not cheap, but we got the "trainer-for-a-day" package, which got us a little more. I thought the experience was worth it.

In the morning, they brought a few non-aquatic critters.

sloth






some kind of owl





sulcata tortoise










Then we got to feed the stingrays (I know you can pretty much do that at a lot of marine life parks, but I just love stingrays anyway!)








-----------------
The real fun begins...as part of the package, we got a grand total of 45 minutes time in the water with the dophins (the standard time was 30), which also included doing a trick with them.

The main dolphin we got to interact with was named Capricorn. He was the largest dolphin at the facility, and he actually was one of the dophins that were in the film, JAWS 3-D.






















Here's that trick. It was the "Superman" stunt, where you have two dolphins, one pushing each foot, propelling you forward in the water. Very cool.












--------

For most of the afternoon, we swam in the lagoon with all the fishes and other rays.
































-------

I tried my best to get down by these huge stingrays for a photo to compare size. Needless to say, I had issues with buoyancy and holding my breath for that long!









Followed this little puffer for a bit









some particular ugly specimen...ill-suited for aquatic life!


----------



## ascott (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pics....sloth happens to be one of my favs....laughed really hard at the captioned last photo.....lol good stuff, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2012)

Awww, you've been kissed by a dolphin!


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool pics. Looks like that was a great day.


----------



## Redstrike (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice pics! The owl looks like a screech owl, they have a beautiful call despite the misnomer.


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2012)

Been there, done that, it is a great place.


----------

